
Maps of Modern Cities Drawn in the Style of J.R.R. Tolkien (2014) - johnny313
https://io9.gizmodo.com/maps-of-modern-cities-drawn-in-the-style-of-j-r-r-tolk-1641367075
======
DrScump
Related (UK parks):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16311087](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16311087)

